# Behr Cabinet and Trim Enamel



## Jwander92

Does anyone have experience with this product? I used it to refinish honey oak cabinets. I cleaned with TSP, deglossed, applied two coats of behr num 75 primer, and applied two coats of enamel. I sprayed using a 0.015 tip. It cracked when drying as shown in the pictures. Does anyone know what would cause this or what to do differently? I emailed behr, they refunded my purchase but didn't offer any advice. Can you recommend an alternative to this product that you've had success with?

New here, so thanks for the help. 

Jay


----------



## futtyos

*TSP and rinsing thoroughly*



Jwander92 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this product? I used it to refinish honey oak cabinets. I cleaned with TSP, deglossed, applied two coats of behr num 75 primer, and applied two coats of enamel. I sprayed using a 0.015 tip. It cracked when drying as shown in the pictures. Does anyone know what would cause this or what to do differently? I emailed behr, they refunded my purchase but didn't offer any advice. Can you recommend an alternative to this product that you've had success with?
> 
> New here, so thanks for the help.
> 
> Jay


I am not proficient in spraying and am not familiar with the Behr Cabinet and Trim paint, but I am familiar with what has been said about washing and rinsing with TSP. Most of the Zinsser primers have it on the label to not use TSP. They don't give the reason for this, but it might be due to DIYers not rinsing the TSP properly. 

I found a link to a discussion of this at Paint Talk some years ago. The beloved DaArch holds forth in this post:

https://www.painttalk.com/f2/bullseye-123-tsp-12961/

I am sure others here will have more and better advice for you, but I am here right now with too much free time on my hands. The only paint related thing I have done today is to use the garden hose to spin out 7 rollers that were soaking in a bucket overnight. These rollers might be good for rolling out Gardz, but perhaps not much else! 

Looking forward to what others have to say about your problem,

futtyos


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

A .015 tip can put out material pretty fast, how many mils WFT did you apply?


----------



## GBH2

For starters, it wouldn't be the primer I would have chosen. But, it looks like the primer coat peeled from the wood. That tells me the primer wasn't able to adhere to the wood properly.

You must remove ALL TSP residue from the surface, you should sand/scuff the poly to promote adhesion, then make sure the surface is completely dry and dust free and then use a suitable primer that is designed for strong adhesion and has excellent stain blocking characteristics.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Oh man that doesn't look good.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

So many reasons for a paint failure. Where to begin...

- TSP. Great degreaser, but must be rinsed well.
- Sanding surface to create a mechanical bond is a good idea also.
- How long did you wait after primer to apply top coat? Good idea to wait 24hrs.
- Just a wild guess, but your paint looks reeeaally thick. Like coco said, a 0.015 tip can put it on pretty fast. Looks like outgassing to me. Strip and start over.


----------



## Woodco

That could be due to humidity, the primer not being dry enough, the wood itself not being dry before priming. Improper prep, like not rinsing or sanding good enough. Behr is not good anwyay, but i'll just assume its not the paint.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

You sprayed it on to thick, duh!!


----------



## Howdy_Hooo

#1 TSP is notorious for leaving residue. You have to really over compensate and wash and wash and wash to make sure it’s all gone. You can also take rags covered in denatured alcohol and give it one final wipe down before you start applying primer or top coat. You’re choice if 75 Primer was a great choice. That primer will stick to damn near anything and it dries very hard. It’s a Styrenated acrylic (science talk for great adhesion) 

#2 Behr Cabinet and Trim Enamel should be treated as a fine finish enamel. It dries to an HB on the pencil hardness scale. That means it dries as hard/harder than most Precat Water Based Epoxies. So if you over apply it, it will crack on you. Not saying you need a cup gun or an HVLP or anything like that. You should use a smaller tip at the lowest possible pressure that still gives you a nice even spray pattern (no pig tails or waves).


----------



## propainterJ

That paint is way too thick

I dont understand what exactly an 017. tip is,but it reminds me of a 517

And a 517 is a wall and ceiling tip

Fine Finish 410 would be a much better choice for cabinets,or man doors,or trim in general

And for the love of all things holy,use a real paint,I wouldnt paint a doghouse with Behr


----------

